# Is it normal for a tank to wobble on wood stand?



## zfarsh

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has had their tanks wobble on a wood stand, and if this is normal, and what is the fix.

I have a new 27g marineland cube, and a new the marineland stand for it, and the tank wobbles on it. I have not put water on it yet, but have read elsewhere this is very bad. I don't want my tank to crack, it is in the living room of a condo and would be a disaster.

I just want to hear your thoughts.


----------



## ReefABCs

Yes, it is bad you need to level the stand then put the tank on the stand and re check that its level. If its a large tank and stand its a good idea to put water in and check the level along the way and stop if something is not right, drain then re-level.


----------



## twobytwo

The tank wobbles but not the stand? So, it's probably something uneven on the top of the stand, or bottom of the tank.

Check the stand if anything seems out of place. Maybe some wood got nicked and is sticking up. Same with the tank - maybe some silicone or something else is under the frame. Check it all out, but I would not set up a wobbly tank.

Use a Bubble Level - it might help you pinpoint where the problem is.


----------



## zfarsh

It is the tank wobbling in the stand, and the stand that is giving this issue. 

I have put the tank on the laminated floor, and no wobble. I have put it on our dining desk, and does not wobble. The stand does not wobble on the floor. I have changed locations, and same issue. Yes, it must be the wood surface between the tank and the stand that something is wrong from manufacturer.

I am not at the stage of having to level the stand to the floor yet

I was told the following:
"This is quite common when using wooden stands. A simple fix for this is to use a level and some paper to shim the aquarium and level it off. Since this is a natural process in wood to shrink and expand with humidity it will happen. If you wish to exchange/return it that would be no problem but there is no guarantee that this will not happen with the next one you purchase. "

What are your thoughts?

I am not sure how one would even fix the top surface of the stand.


----------



## garwood

styrofoam!!!!!!!


----------



## zfarsh

Hi,

My supplier switched out the stand. The wobble is now half of what it was. He told me to put shim with paper or aluminum. I have some paper for cooking that seems good, so will try it out.

About the Styrofoam, can you pls give me some details on that. Where do I get it, and do they cut it to my requirements, or would I have to do it. Any thickness in particular?

Does anyone use PVC matts under the tanks for leveling / vibration purposes, such as this one:
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....s_1000760556&gclid=CLzO1MeB_M4CFY-EaQodaoEFUQ

I use a smaller cut one I get from Walmart that costs about 20$ usually.


----------



## zfarsh

I found this while checking Home Depot

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....-x-96-inch-x-1-inch-butt-edge.1000155116.html

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....6-inch-x-1-inch-ship-lap-edge.1000100179.html

So there are different thicknesses, 1/2", 1", 1.5". Would 1/2" be sufficient, or do I need to go 1"? Also, they have a Formular 200 and 300. No idea what the difference is.


----------



## garwood

the foam board is perfect, dont need to thick 1" will do. cut the same size as tank bottom or a tad larger and rest tank on it.


----------



## Harry Muscle

Depending on how little risk you're comfortable with you can do what I did to fix my similar issue. Start reading around post 53 I believe:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1214850

Thanks,
Harry


----------

